# Entitlement to old age non-contributory pension



## POWERSCOURT (23 May 2011)

Good evening,

I am in receipt of a semi state pension.
My wife is 67 and has spent her married life working in the home.

I understand that my pension level would be assessed if she applied for a non-contributory old age pension.

What would be the maximum amount of my pension, above which my wife would be ineligible for a non-contributory pension. We own our house.

I would be most grateful for any information

Many thanks


----------



## Protocol (24 May 2011)

See here:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/SPNonContributory/Pages/oancp.aspx


----------



## Black Sheep (25 May 2011)

Do you have a State (Old Age) pension also

*or

*Did your wife have many years working and paying PRSI prior to marriage which may entitle her to a part contributory pension.


----------

